# CUSTOM cut tshirt in uk



## indevidualboy1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey, i have a small clothing company, but i am looking on making bespoke t-shirt instead of using blanks, i want custom lengths and width fittings where is there in the uk that does this and has a low minimum 
Thanks,

Also where can i get sublimationprinting cheap in the uk


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

We do this, how ever small quantities no manufacturer will do it unless its a large amount. Cost of pattern making fabric labour cost would make it a no go. Sublimation we take it you mean cut print sew, same again large volumes only. If just front chest logo buy the stuff to do it it's well cheap to buy. But be warned only polyester garments in white or poly/cotton high poly count can be sublimated and they do not sell well, compared to screen printed cotton coloured shirts.


----------



## indevidualboy1 (Sep 26, 2013)

robo029 said:


> We do this, how ever small quantities no manufacturer will do it unless its a large amount. Cost of pattern making fabric labour cost would make it a no go. Sublimation we take it you mean cut print sew, same again large volumes only. If just front chest logo buy the stuff to do it it's well cheap to buy. But be warned only polyester garments in white or poly/cotton high poly count can be sublimated and they do not sell well, compared to screen printed cotton coloured shirts.


could you give me a break down of your pricing and quantities through email 
[email protected]
thanks


----------

